# Lightroom checking catalog integrity stalls



## Dick.E.Hoskins (May 9, 2018)

I have been waiting an hour for the checking catalog integrity procedue done while closing LR down seems to be stalled.  Before I tried to close LR I had some problems with exporting some files which would not complete. LR was acting strangely. I thought I would close and and open it up again to straighten it out.  Not clear what I should do. I have backups of yesterday's catalog. I backup and check catalog integrity every time I close LR.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 10, 2018)

Hi Richard. That does sound odd. If it's still stuck, I'd force quit and reboot the computer, then try again.


----------



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Jun 5, 2018)

It has happened 3x.  I did as you suggested.   I stopped checking integrity for a few days (I usually do it after each LR session) and it is now faster. I always make a backup and back that up on external drives.


----------

